# Praha Music Festival 2017



## MRF Music Festivals

*8th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Prague (Czech Republic)

06.09. - 10.09.2017

PRAGUE - one of Europe's most beautiful metropoles*

Experience the Golden City on the Vltava with its flair and numerous sights like the famous Prague Castle, Cathedral of St. Vitus, Charles Bridge, and the Golden Alley. You have the opportunity to enrich and experience the magical atmosphere with your musical performances during the Praha Music Festival in front of the picturesque backdrop.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-prague-czech-republic.phtml


----------

